# Pic Resolution Displayed in a Post



## frostheave (Jul 26, 2014)

I have seen pictures displayed in full resolution, 1024x768, in posts.  When I post pics they are displayed as 602×415 with the option to click on the pic and display the full resolution.  I have tried resizing pics to 1024x768 but they do not display as full resolution. They display in the post as 602x415, as seen below.




Is there a way to force the image to display as full 1024x768 resolution in a post, assuming the full size is 1024x768?  Thanks for your help.

Bob


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure but it may be a forum setting. I personally prefer it that way. Mosts forums limit the size of photos that are displayed in posts. Extremely large photos makes things look messy, makes forum display formats awkward, & for some people slows down page loading. most of the forms I frequent limit photos to 800x600. IMO anything bigger is unnecessary. Photos should be cropped to display higher detail.


----------



## frostheave (Jul 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Not sure but it may be a forum setting. I personally prefer it that way. Mosts forums limit the size of photos that are displayed in posts. Extremely large photos makes things look messy, makes forum display formats awkward, & for some people slows down page loading. most of the forms I frequent limit photos to 800x600. IMO anything bigger is unnecessary. Photos should be cropped to display higher detail.



Roger that darkzero.  I was just curious why some pictures in some posts display as 1024x768.  It is quite obvious when it happens as the picture fills a much wider width of the screen and the bottom of the picture does not display the resolution.

I know what you mean about page load times.  I have a 1Mbps connection and while it is tolerable, with all the "extras" in webpages these days, it is straining at times. I am a fiber optic tech here in Alaska for a company that will be providing up to 1Gbps internet speed early next year.  Unfortunately, my place is about 1/2 mile from the nearest fiber drop and it will be years before the build out reaches me.  The worst thing is, as an employee, the service would be free!

Bob


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

frostheave said:


> I was just curious why some pictures in some posts display as 1024x768.  It is quite obvious when it happens as the picture fills a much wider width of the screen and the bottom of the picture does not display the resolution.



I rarely ever use the file manager on this forum, I use a image host for photos. I just checked the file manager here & it looks like the photo sizes are limited to 800x600, that's odd as your photo is not displayed as 800x600. Not sure about that part but at least the photo can be clicked to view full size & I have noticed that's not limited in size (resolution).

I never really noticed any larger photos posted but then again I never really paid attention but I'm sure I would notice it. Perhaps those images you saw were hosted by a image server. Lets try.....







Yup, that worked, I really hope no one posts photos larger than 800x600 though. I use Photobucket & I have my settings to display 800x600 by default. I had to change my PB settings to get that to display in 1024x768.


----------



## frostheave (Jul 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Yup, that worked, I really hope no one posts photos larger than 800x600 though. I use Photobucket & I have my settings to display 800x600 by default. I had to change my PB settings to get that to display in 1024x768.



Thanks darkzero.  That completely answered my question.

Bob


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

No problem. 

Now I know why I might not notice larger pics if any. I browse here mostly at night on my phone & my phone automatically limits resolution due to the resolution of my phone's screen.

Test #2. I just notice you same pic attached to the post you made, 1642x1094. Here I'm posting the pic hosted on here on H-M without using my image host in full size (your OS, browser, window size, & monitor/graphics chip resolution may limit the size though).


----------



## frostheave (Jul 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> No problem.
> 
> Now I know why I might not notice larger pics if any. I browse here mostly at night on my phone & my phone automatically limits resolution due to the resolution of my phone's screen.
> 
> Test #2. I just notice you same pic attached to the post you made, 1642x1094. Here I'm posting the pic hosted on here on H-M without using my image host in full size (your OS, browser, window size, & monitor/graphics chip resolution may limit the size though).



Ok, now I am confused again.  When I view your post, the picture displays as 1,096×730 and the size is NOT displayed on the bottom of the picture.  Viewing image info from Firefox gives me "1,642px × 1,094px (scaled to 1,096px × 730px)"  

I navigated to my post with that pic.  I clicked on the pic 2x.  I then copied the address.  Pasting that address into the "Insert Image URL box" gave me an error.  How are you posting the pic from my previous post?  Is there some place where you select full size?  Sorry for all the questions!

Bob


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

frostheave said:


> Ok, now I am confused again.  When I view your post, the picture displays as 1,096×730 and the size is NOT displayed on the bottom of the picture.  Viewing image info from Firefox gives me "1,642px × 1,094px (scaled to 1,096px × 730px)"
> 
> I navigated to my post with that pic.  I clicked on the pic 2x.  I then copied the address.  Pasting that address into the "Insert Image URL box" gave me an error.  How are you posting the pic from my previous post?  Is there some place where you select full size?  Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> Bob



No problem Bob, anytime, I don't mind. Not sure why it's showing 730 for you. I'm not using the file manager here to post & is why it doesn't show the size under.

Oops, I forgot to say something in my last post...here I'll fix it:



darkzero said:


> Test #2. I just notice you same pic attached to the post you made, 1642x1094. Here I'm posting the pic hosted on here on H-M without using my image host in full size but how is a secret (your OS, browser, window size, & monitor/graphics chip resolution may limit the size though).



:rofl:


Ok ok but don't tell anyone....

2 ways. So you copied the full size pic url but notice it doesn't show a file extension, that's typical for images hosted by a forum. It's a jpeg but not important, still works without using the file ext in this case. I rarely use the message editor interface (except for font size & color). I always use BB code. So for posting a photo use the tags. Easiest way, for me anyway... (the asterik is only there so the code will display & not the image).

2nd way. Click on the Insert Image icon in the msg editor, when you enter in the URL you get the error because it's trying to upload the hosted photo onto this forum's server but the photo is already hosted on this server. So you would then uncheck "retrieve remote file and reference locally".


*Ok Bonus Time:*
Not sure if many use BB code but it doesn't seem like it. Sometimes the editor is faster, sometimes not but there are things you can do that are not in the editor. For example, the enter in a link icon. You click it, enter in a url & it'll display this, a clickable link: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80916&d=1406348759

But with BB code you can create a clickable link like this (I think it can be enabled in the editor though): your photo of some very nice threading.

When you host a higher resolution here & it shows a smaller photo, then clickable for a larger view, you can do that also but anysize you want, like a thumbnail (click the small photo below).






If you want to learn more about BB code, the BB code list is here. If I confused you or you don't care, sorry about that. )


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 26, 2014)

@darkzero: what is the fastest way to reuse an image I uploaded time ago?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 26, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> @darkzero: what is the fastest way to reuse an image I uploaded time ago?



Don't quote me on this, again I don't upload my photos here so my file list is small (and I have photos that are not from me but that's a different subject) but it should work for anyone.....if it was uploaded to this forum's server of course.

Go to your settings page (click Settings on the top right of any page). On the left column scroll down & click on Attachments. It should show everything you've upload & in what thread or article (including files other than photos) it was posted in. By default it should show only the file name, if you scroll all the way down on that page, click Show Thumbnails & it will show the photos to make searching easier. Click on the thumbnail photo (not the thread link). A pop up preview will come up, click that photo to view the photo full size. The url of the photo will then be displayed in your browser's address bar.

Another way is when you are creating a post, scroll down to Manage Attachments as if you were uploading a file. In the file manager window it should show everything you have uploaded as well under the Home section. Drag the photo you want to use below to the Attachments section to use that photo in the post you are creating.


----------



## frostheave (Jul 26, 2014)

darkzero said:


> No problem Bob, anytime, I don't mind. Not sure why it's showing 730 for you. I'm not using the file manager here to post & is why it doesn't show the size under.
> 
> Oops, I forgot to say something in my last post...here I'll fix it:
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a lot of excellent info!  I always like learning new technical stuff.  I'll do some more experimenting here in the "play" area. Maybe I'll learn some new Bulletin Board code too.  Thanks again for your time and help Will!

Bob


----------

